# Mooch's Recommended Batteries table updated



## Alex

Mooch's Recommended Batteries table updated self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 17 hours ago by Mooch315 [+1]

I've added the Aspire 1800mAh ICR and Sanyo UR18650NSX to the table and updated the 18650's with my continuous current ratings. If you have an older version of the table, please delete it and use this one instead. Thanks!




source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...2/moochs_recommended_batteries_table_updated/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Alex said:


> Mooch's Recommended Batteries table updated self.electronic_cigarette
> 
> submitted 17 hours ago by Mooch315 [+1]
> 
> I've added the Aspire 1800mAh ICR and Sanyo UR18650NSX to the table and updated the 18650's with my continuous current ratings. If you have an older version of the table, please delete it and use this one instead. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 49422
> 
> 
> source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...2/moochs_recommended_batteries_table_updated/



Thanks Alex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Does Mooch have recommendations for 18500's ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

